# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  FC Inter - Kampionët e Italisë!

## Xingaro

""Tegola sul Milan si ferma Pirlo
Il centrocampista ha riportato una lesione muscolare ai flessori della coscia destra nell'allenamento del mattino. Venerdì verrà sottoposto ad accertamenti, rischia un mese di stop"" 

Ik se te qenka vra dhe Pirlo ik qaj me shoket e tu anej...na ler reahat ne se kemi pune te tjera sot...Kemi champions league...Nese ju rref dhe zyrihu ne san siro te enjten mos u fut me ne forum.
Dhe boll fute hunden te tema e kampioneve ,se nuk jemi Caritasi ne qe te qajme hallet e ekipeve barbona,qe ska ngel ekip pa i shkel me kembe...dhe Vllaznia e rref Milanin ashtu si u ka katandis.

----------


## Qendi

Formacioni i Interit sonte kunder Panathinaikos:

12 Julio Cesar
13 Maicon
2 Cordoba
23 Materazzi
6 Maxwell
14 Vieira
19 Cambiasso
4 Zanetti
77 Quaresma
8 Ibrahimovic
33 Mancini. 
*Rezerve:*
1 Toldo
7 Figo
9 Cruz
10 Adriano
20 Muntari
39 Santon
45 Balotelli.

----------


## puroshkodran

> Dhe boll fute hunden te tema e kampioneve


Ju jeni kampionet e Italise kurse ne jemi kampionet e botes.

Ej, po digitalb nuk e jep Champions League ket vit?

----------


## Xingaro

Panathinaikos-Inter 0-2

Loja pjesen e dyte nuk me pelqeu.U terhoqen ne mrojtje pak si teper.Quarezma shume dobet.Taksirati i Zlatanit me ja nxjerr me porte bosh si Mancinit dhe atij pijanecit qe u rikthy ne gol pas 4 vjetesh.
Gjithsesi mos u demoralizoni...per te mbajtur lart moralin shihni ket videon poshte,nje kusheriri yne duke kercyer...

----------


## Mister Enigma

Pse të demoralizohemi, ka fituar Interi 2:0. Sido qoftë s'po më kënaq shumë fitorja pasi që nuk e kam parë lojën.  :i ngrysur:

----------


## puroshkodran

> Panathinaikos-Inter 0-2
> 
> Loja pjesen e dyte nuk me pelqeu.U terhoqen ne mrojtje pak si teper.Quarezma shume dobet.Taksirati i Zlatanit me ja nxjerr me porte bosh si Mancinit dhe atij pijanecit qe u rikthy ne gol pas 4 vjetesh.


ça lojtari quaresma.... 




> Gjithsesi mos u demoralizoni...per te mbajtur lart moralin shihni ket videon poshte,nje kusheriri yne duke kercyer...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Be8xGg4wKzQ


ke inat ti se kercen ai? :buzeqeshje:  do ju beje te kerceni edhe ju ne derby mos kini merak....

adriano leite ribeiro. sex drug & rock n' roll

----------


## Mister Enigma

Pureshkodrani, simpatizuesi më i flakët i Interit.

----------


## puroshkodran

> Pureshkodrani, simpatizuesi më i flakët i Interit.


ahahahahaahahaah
Eshte si te thuash: Papa, satanisti me i madh ne bote.....

----------


## Xingaro

Po ta shohesh puroshkodranin ka bere me shume postime te tema e Interit se e Milanit...Sa gjynah i shkreti.E ndjen veten inferior...Ska problem le te vije,e imagjinoj sa i trishtuar do jete kur lexon klasifikimin,mbron maldinin dhe shevçenkon dhe se di as ai vete pse,jane konfuze,kane frike nga zyrihu...sidomos pasi pane Clujin mbreme.
Cuna une them te mos e braktisim puroshkodranin ne ket moment kritik,dihet qe kenaqesia e vetme qe ka ai eshte te hyje ktu te tema jone.
Ai ne na adhuron!
Grazie puroshkodran!
Kush do bast qe do hyje dhe do me citoje prape mua tani... :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Qendi

Panathinaikos 0-2 *Inter*

Foto:

----------


## Mister Enigma

> Kush do bast qe do hyje dhe do me citoje prape mua tani...


Unë ta garantoj këtë...

----------


## puroshkodran

> Po ta shohesh puroshkodranin ka bere me shume postime te tema e Interit se e Milanit...Sa gjynah i shkreti.E ndjen veten inferior...Ska problem le te vije,e imagjinoj sa i trishtuar do jete kur lexon klasifikimin,mbron maldinin dhe shevçenkon dhe se di as ai vete pse,jane konfuze,kane frike nga zyrihu...sidomos pasi pane Clujin mbreme.
> Cuna une them te mos e braktisim puroshkodranin ne ket moment kritik,dihet qe kenaqesia e vetme qe ka ai eshte te hyje ktu te tema jone.
> Ai ne na adhuron!
> Grazie puroshkodran!
> Kush do bast qe do hyje dhe do me citoje prape mua tani...


hahahahaahaah  Nuk mendoj se ka vu bast kush me ty se ishte shum e thjeshte
Pse kometoj un ne ket teme? Se ti me disa te tjere keni osesionin e Milanit. Ngaqe jeni mesuar per 20 vjet vetem duke shpresuar qe Milan mos te fitonte, sepse ishte i vetmi ngushellim per ju qe nuk fitonit kurre, ju eshte bere ves te diskutoni vetem per te (edhe ne temen e Interit) Ik shif sa here ke fol per Milan ti  :ngerdheshje: 
Shevcenkon nuk e kam mbrojtur se ka lujt keq, Maldini po sepse ka qene i vetmi qe ka lujt mire. Por ju mezi pritni te sulmoni mbrojtesin me te mire te historise sepse ju ka dhene dru per 20 vjet me rradhe. Kjo vlen edhe per Sheven qe ju ka bere 17 ne 7 vjet. :ngerdheshje: 
Zyrihun e kam frige jo pse pashe Clujin, por pse kam pa ekipet qe ju kan shkatrru juve ne europe keto 46 vitet e fundit.... :ngerdheshje: 
Un inferior?! hahahahahaaha

----------


## Xingaro

Cuna,sonte te rete 4 ne oren 20:45 ka film per te qeshur... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## puroshkodran

> Cuna,sonte te rete 4 ne oren 20:45 ka film per te qeshur...


Ndoshta, por gjithsesi filmi zgjat 1 ore e gjys. Kurse ju jeni protagoniste te nje telekomedie 46 vjeçare qe akoma nuk ka mbaruar..... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Mister Enigma

*Torino - Inter 1:3*

Golat: Mansini (ose autogol i Pisanos) '24, Maikon '26 dhe Ibrahimoviq '52 për Interin dhe Abruskato '76 për Torinon.

Lojë e mirë e Interit. Edhe një herë shkëlqeu tandemi Mansini - Ibrahimoviq kurse Maikon dha një eurogol të bukur.

Interi merr kryesimin e tabelës (bashkë me Juventusin) me 7 pikë. Gjithsesi në mbrëmje luajnë Milan - Lacio. Nëse mbeten baras ose fiton Lacioja atëherë prapë Lacio do të jetë kryesues.

----------


## Mister Enigma

Goli i Ibrahimoviqit.

----------


## Mister Enigma

Goli i Maikonit.

----------


## Mister Enigma

Goli i Abruskatos

----------


## Qendi

Torino - *Inter* 1:3

Foto:

----------


## Mister Enigma

A e kemi meritu, Qendi a jo?  :buzeqeshje:

----------

